# Tour Stage 7: 199k - Cat1 Summit Finish



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Haven't seen Stage 6, but I hear there is some carnage today. I think it is lucky we have gotten this far without any HUGE crashes. Nothing like last year at least. Of cours ethis year le Tour didn't start in the road furniture capitol of the world.

Some GC hopefuls lost time. Garmin looks to have taken the brunt of the injuries, even forcing Tommy D to abandon. 

And Sagan takes a true sprint from Greipel. I guess Greipel had crashed twioce and didn't want to contest the sprint, but was talked into it. And someone broke a chain? In a sprint? I can only imgine how horrifying that would be. I have only had to surf the toptube once due to a broken chain, and that was on eth way to teh donut shop (no, those two are not related).

To the hills we go! too early for the GC climbers to throw down. Or is it? 75k in they hit the lower slopes of a Cat3. THere is actually a sprint lione after the road pitches up, which could be interesting. With about 50lk to go they are greeted with a 3k climb at 6.4%. But the day ends with a 5.9k climb at 8.5%. 

The following stage has more climbing, but does not end up high. The next day is the 41.5k ITT and then a day of rest. Does Wiggo go out for blood here, rest tomorrow, and then burn it up in the TT? With no time bonuses we could see a mountain goat take one here. Or a few climbers could get away and grit it out. 

In either case I fully expect the GC contenders to stick together. They may stretch their legs a bit, but I don't see anything big happening. Not yet.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

If the teams handle this race anything like they handled the Giro, none of the GC contenders will go for anything until next week. Possibly as early as stage 10. Maybe as late as stage 16 or 17. But I really don't expect Evans, Wiggins, or any other GC contenders to really go for it on stage 7.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree, Cadel, Wiggo and Nibali will probably stick together, maybe just checking each other, unless one shows cracks but I doubt it. Maybe someone who lost time today will try to be aggressive? Jani? Valverde? Schleck? Gesink? Not that I think any of those can't be matched by the true remaining favorites...

Not sure I'll venture a guess about the stage winner... but I'm hoping the finishing climb's name isn't for nothing, j'espère qu'il y aura plein de belles filles!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Scarponi will try to get some time, maybe Gesink if he isn't too hurt.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

foto said:


> Scarponi will try to get some time, maybe Gesink if he isn't too hurt.


I think Scarponi will just go for stage wins this year. Lost time, he'll lose even more in the long time trials, the route just isn't for him... But he could eye tomorrow's stage, he'll probably get a bit of freedom from the GC favorites...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Cancellara will lose his jersey to Wiggins tomorrow.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Creakyknees said:


> Cancellara will lose his jersey to Wiggins tomorrow.


Or somebody but I agree, with the jersey only 7 seconds away on the back of a beefcake like Fabian, everyone in the top 10 will be gunning for it. I think Fabian will try to stay close in hopes of getting it back in the next TT.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> Cancellara will lose his jersey to Wiggins tomorrow.


Sagan drops them all.




[src]


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Evans will get some time back from Wiggins. I'm not sure if it will be enough to pass him in GC but Evans has some kick at the top of a hill.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

If Schleck didn't get hurt today I could see him going for a climb, maybe Chavanel? Does Moncoutie want the polka dots?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Sagan drops them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a bit too long and too steep for Sagan, no?


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

55x11 said:


> a bit too long and too steep for Sagan, no?


I wasn't being serious. [src] = sarcastic


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

The last 1km is steep and finishes at 14%. That will mix up the times at least some if they all come to the end together.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

looking forward to see some belles filles at the planche


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> looking forward to see some belles filles at the planche


Me too! :thumbsup: Well, the Rêve Tour girls climbed it today...

Just learned where the name is from:



The Inner Ring said:


> Plancher is the name of the town nearby and belles filles means “beautiful girls”. Legend has it that during the 17th century some local women hid to escape pillaging Swedish soldiers. But word of their location got out and rather than get caught they threw drowned themselves in the lake atop the mountain.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Sagan drops them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they don't ride it that hard, he will! But Probably not


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

burgrat said:


> The last 1km is steep and finishes at 14%. That will mix up the times at least some if they all come to the end together.


I say Evans takes the stage but not yellow - it goes to Wiggins.

Gilbert is off-form. Valverde has yet to show himself - crash may have affected him. Chavanel attacks too early.


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm thinking Sky, BMC, and RS will keep up such a pace that no one will gain any time until the very end when the helpers drop off and someone might gain 30 seconds to a minute max. As to who might get a move, I am unsure. Could be any of 5 guys. I'm choosing Chavanel if he can get away ... if.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

can menchove do this? the climb looks like something wiggo might use to show his climbing. but i need to see the start list again to see which climbers might be good for this.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Vino?


----------



## editedforsafety (May 8, 2011)

I don't know how smart it would be, but I'd love for BMC to send Tejay on an attack, while Evans sticks to Wiggos wheel.


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd love to see Schleck attack like a madman on the last climb. He has nothing to lose so he could go full gas all the way. He looked dejected after the crash though. He could gain enough time back to become of factor again. That would require dropping all the GC and I don't think thats possible.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Vino, his last tour he wants to leave with a stage a win


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

respro said:


> I'd love to see Schleck attack like a madman on the last climb...


And I'd love to have the Sweden Women's volleyball team all for myself for a month... 

Unfortunately none of both things are likely to happen.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Valverde. Tho it would be nice to see Tejay take this stage.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

weltyed said:


> can menchove do this? the climb looks like something wiggo might use to show his climbing. but i need to see the start list again to see which climbers might be good for this.


First of all, thanks for the route summaries everyday.

Secondly, something might happen today. Will people like Gesink bow their heads and say 'the tour is over'? I do hope that the grab every opportunity to get some time back? Menchov has a decent time trail, so I expect him to wait until after the TT. This is a stretch for Evans too...

The Planche the Belles Filles is named that way because it was a hideout for girls during the Viking attacks. A climb with history. A prize for the winner of five virgins would be something


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

.....


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Schleck or Sammy Sanchez


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

gusmahler said:


> Why isn't the race on NBC Sports? The NBC website says it was supposed to air at 5 am PDT, and it's live on the web. But the channel is showing World of Adventure Sports.


Surprise! 

I woke up early to watch and was like WTH NBC? I hate you.

Turns out it's on the main NBC network channel!

I think the last time we saw the Tour on a main network channel were the 30 minute segments back in the days of LeMond.


Very cool.


But the downside is the funny. Bobke commercials are not being aired.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Surprise!
> 
> I woke up early to watch and was like WTH NBC? I hate you.
> 
> ...


Nice to know. :thumbsup: Still at my computer watching, simply to have more cycling in front of me than commercials.


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

this is why i love the mountains predictions mean nothing and any thing can happen.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

And that was Fabian Cancellara in yellow jersey... aaaaaand it's gone! 

(Just joking, sad to see him lose the yellow but it was coming)


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tetter said:


> this is why i love the mountains predictions mean nothing and any thing can happen.


Sean Kelly was cornered for a prediction...and spout out a list of 6-8 names...most all of whom ended up spat out the back.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I only saw the last 5k. Wtf happened to Teejay? Why was Cadel up there all alone?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Fireform said:


> I only saw the last 5k. Wtf happened to Teejay? Why was Cadel up there all alone?


everybody except the swim team were along, it was 5 people left.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Fireform said:


> I only saw the last 5k. Wtf happened to Teejay? Why was Cadel up there all alone?


Sky happened to Teejay.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Bonifications would have made this stage soooo much cooler.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Evans and Wiggo look damn strong!


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Evans's glance to the right when he kicked and Froome blew past was awesome. 

Wish I'd grown up at 6000 ASL, might have improved my climbing


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Cancellara will lose his jersey to Wiggins tomorrow.


We have a winner!

What a great finish--the guys were going off the back like someone hooked anchors on their bikes.

Chapeau to that lovely finishing move by Cadel--perfectly timed going into the corner. And chapeau to Froome for a perfectly timed counter, and for Wiggo setting him free for the win. I'm sure Cadel thought like the rest of us--that anyone who had done that much work on the front up the last section of the climb would not have the acceleration to pass him.

Wow! Great win by a relative youngster.

And carnage on the road behind--but the good kind.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

If anyone runs across a link to Sagan's finish line wheelie today, please post. ty!


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Gotta say am impressed with Wiggins. I am also impressed that Cadel is attacking so early. He gave it a good dig. Even more impressed that is was really only those two as everyone else was dropped and for the new guy Froome for sprinting past Cadel for the win. Good stage and all the crashes and mechanicals really suck as Valverde and Te Jay suffered flats on the climb.

So far good tour


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Pretty crazy seeing pure climbers getting dropped by cadel and wiggins...


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

foto said:


> Pretty crazy seeing pure climbers getting dropped by cadel and wiggins...


pretty crazy seeing pure climbers getting dropped by Cancellara


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Do the racers normally switch out cassettes for a Cat1 climb like today's that had the 14-20% spots? If so, what do you think is commonly used?


The winner, Chris Froome, looked like a giant praying mantis coming home 

**


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> pretty crazy seeing pure climbers getting dropped by Cancellara


hmmm...good point.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

foto said:


> hmmm...good point.


How many of those pure climbers have been in crashes? 
Cancellara hasn't hit the deck yet. Crashes can take a lot out of you 
























Or it's the PED's


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Erion929 said:


> Do the racers normally switch out cassettes for a Cat1 climb like today's that had the 14-20% spots? If so, what do you think is commonly used?


The racers don't switch out anything. Their mechanics do, however. 

From Pro Bike: Mark Cavendish?s HTC Specialized McLaren Venge - BikeRadar



> For stage 2, the sprinter chose an 11-25-tooth cassette to deal with a short, but sharp climb 30km before the finish and with the hopes of keeping his legs as fresh as possible for the final flat run into the finish. Once the mountains start, HTC mechanics said that most of the team will switch to compact cranks and, on the steepest stages, will use 12-28T cassettes. In contrast, many SRAM equipped riders are expected to use WiFLi long cage derailleurs (Rival level, but branded as non-series components with just a SRAM logo) and cassettes with low ranges up to 32-teeth.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

gusmahler said:


> The racers don't switch out anything. Their mechanics do, however.
> 
> From Pro Bike: Mark Cavendish?s HTC Specialized McLaren Venge - BikeRadar



Hey, thanks for that info, gus!

I was going to ask about pros using compacts, but thought I'd get killed...

Interesting to know that they'll go to -28 and even -32 teeth! :thumbsup:


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Jwiffle said:


> pretty crazy seeing pure climbers getting dropped by Cancellara


The pure climbers excel on long climbs...not 3 milers.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Jwiffle said:


> pretty crazy seeing pure climbers getting dropped by Cancellara


Right!

Either that little morsel was having an extremely good day, or the pure dopers are not in the equation this year.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Erion929 said:


> I was going to ask about pros using compacts, but thought I'd get killed...


they have used compact cranks in the past. i think tyler hamilton won using a stage using a compact once. they may have been used on the strada bianca stages in the giro as well.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Erion929 said:


> I was going to ask about pros using compacts, but thought I'd get killed...


IIRC on one of the stages of the 2007 Giro that had 25% gradients, some teams were using triples.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

cq20 said:


> IIRC on one of the stages of the 2007 Giro that had 25% gradients, some teams were using triples.


In the Giro they have used compacts and triples with MTB RD so they could get a 28cog on the rear. The Giro has some crazy steep climbs


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

weltyed said:


> they have used compact cranks in the past. i think tyler hamilton won using a stage using a compact once. they may have been used on the strada bianca stages in the giro as well.


Tyler's conjoined twin used the compact that year.....


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Tyler's conjoined twin used the compact that year.....


Stale by now. Move on


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Remember Froome was 2nd in last year's Vuelta. If Wiggins blows up, Froome is Sky's ace in the hole.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

albert owen said:


> Remember Froome was 2nd in last year's Vuelta. If Wiggins blows up, Froome is Sky's ace in the hole.


Unfortunately, I didn't watch the Vuelta last year. But the announcers were saying that Froome was there to support Wiggins, but actually finished ahead of Wiggins (who finished 3rd). Apparently, if the team worked to support Froome instead of Wiggins, Froome would have won.

From looking at Wikipedia, Froome was leading Wiggins by 20 seconds after the ITT. But after stage 11, Wiggins was leading Froome by 7 seconds. 

In stage 15, JJ Cobo made a break and took the lead which he wouldn't relinquish. Of importance to Sky, Froome beat Wiggins on that stage by 33 seconds. 

Judging from the comments, it seems like the team worked for Wiggins on stage 11, which is why Froome lost 27 seconds. Had their positions been reversed (Wiggins working for Froome), Froome wouldn't have lost those 27 seconds. Important because Froome ended up losing by 13 seconds.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Just watched the full stage replay of stage 7 (Saturday)
2012 Tour de France on NBC Sports - Videos on Demand of Tour de France

The first 2 hours...the part that usually we don't get to see... JENS ****ING VOIGHT attacked from the waving of the flag. Group gets caught, he attacks again, solo. Holds off the entire field over 2 categorized climbs before finally getting caught. 

What a monster. Epic ride, and the vast majority of the tv world never saw it.


----------

